# Got a fixed penalty fine today....



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Was being followed by the local law enforcement yesterday in York. They followed me for a mile or so in traffic and then blue lighted me just before the open road. 

Anyway, they asked me to get out of the vehicle and stand at the side of the road, I couldn't think what I'd done wrong, wasn't driving dangerously, speeding, was taxed, insured and have a full license so I thought what could it be.

Anyway, little bit of dialog for you.

Traffic Cop - "please step out of the car sir, and stand just to the left"

Me "Yeah, no problem officer, what's the problem?"

Traffic Cop "Please could you just vacate the car and stand just to the left sir"

Me "yeah, of course"

Traffic Cop "Any idea why why we have stopped you here sir?"

Me "quite possibly because on the open road you'd not of caught me"

Traffic Cop "Quite possible sir, but that's not the reason" (Laughing in good spirits)

Me "No idea"

Traffic Cop "Is it your car sir?"

Me "Yes"

Traffic Cop "What's your name and where do you live"

We go into the standard conversations here until he satisfies himself it is my car and I'm telling the truth...

Traffic Cop "Did you get that number Plate made sir"

DING!, ah, completely forgot about that...so it was all to do with the spacing of the letters on the number plate! 

Anyway, he gave me a Â£30 fine and said I have 28 days to pay it, if I didn't pay within the time period the fine doubled and if I didn't pay that one a warrant for my arrest would be given. He did say he would come to the house and not try to catch me in the car! Which we both thought was fairly amusing, and that was it. However, I did say to him, are you not giving me 14 days to change the plate. He said "no, if you can afford the Â£30 every time we stop you then leave it on"! 

Had to laugh, and said oh....."okay then...." lol 

I should say I wasn't misrepresenting the plate it was just the spacing.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> He said "no, if you can afford the Â£30 every time we stop you then leave it on"!


Or:

If you can afford to waste 2 years of your life by being in prison after you've murdered a security guard whilst high on drugs, then carry on killing people when you get out, sir!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> Had to laugh, and said oh....."okay then...." lol


...in the meantime, x6 in-breeds drive past with no insurance, tax, or MOT..... :x


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

but you can catch peope with illegal number plates [smiley=argue.gif]

peopel with no insurance, tax licence aren't punishable

:evil:

good to have abit of banter with the cops but Â£30 they must have been bored. Probably a young copper on his first few patrols


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

..and the copper will probably have to fill in 70 forms for this when he gets back to the station.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Had to laugh, and said oh....."okay then...." lol
> ...


How do you expect dibble to find these " in breeds " without stopping cars ? I'm sure they have balls but doubt if they are crystal!

Large things come from small seeds.............sometimes


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Had to laugh, and said oh....."okay then...." lol
> ...


What the Traffic cop said was that "road side" cameras, which read number plates to check for license, insurance TAX etc cannot read the abnormal spacing!! Now that has to be [email protected] Technology is advanced enough to differentiate a space, surely.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Whats the problem. I bet you knew they were illegal before that cop stopped you, so if you choose to commit the offence you should accept the punishement - surely?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Why have a number plate that isn't legal?
Don't you realise that most people see a car with an illegal number plate and think "cock"? [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Just spend the money and have a plate that does not need spacing - got to admit they do look contrived at times. :?

On a 997 as well! - It's like an F1 car with remoulds!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

John C said:


> Just spend the money and have a plate that does not need spacing - got to admit they do look contrived at times. :?
> 
> On a 997 as well! - It's like an F1 car with remoulds!


The "car du jour" for the modern chav.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Hehe, now your all just being silly.


----------

